# New Case Time !!!!



## berwick53 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking for a new case to house a new build probably core i7. I have a budget of around £150 ($230) including shipping to UK.

So far I like the look of the Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 (With a bit of modding).

Any other suggestions?


----------



## craigo (Jan 12, 2011)

Pretty much just read all the reviews before you buy something that YOU find a good compromise between aesthetics and function, The cosmos looks nice..check the reviews though..

I recommend silverstone cases.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 12, 2011)

SilverStone just updated the Raven 2


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 12, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> SilverStone just updated the Raven 2



I love the idea of the Raven case, I just wish the window was on the other side.


----------



## craigo (Jan 12, 2011)

a little over budget but Silverstone Just released the latest Temjin the tj11
I WANT SO BAD1!

i run a tj09 btw.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 13, 2011)

I got the Inwin Ironclad keeps my system very cool coolest its ever been, its well built and spacious and well within your budget. with cash to spare on somthing else you might need, depends what style you like really?  but for doing the job practically cant beat it!


----------



## cyberkost (Jan 13, 2011)

Budget is one thing, but what else are you looking in the case?  E.g., something smaller for desktop or floor-standing tower?
I've been using Lian-Li A05, which is small enough to put on the desk, but big enough for a variety of builds / flexibility.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 13, 2011)

If you want my 2 cents I would say, honestly mid tower's may offer you the amount of room you may need to work, but at the cost of cooling, saying that, they also make room for you to work alot harder to get around. Also most mid tower's do not offer you E-ATX options at all.

You want a good tower look at the Antec 1200 or the HAF 932 or HAF X by coolermaster, I own a HAF 932 and love the room I have to work in it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 13, 2011)

Sit on your money for a moment, Google SilverStone Raven 3, get that


----------



## berwick53 (Jan 13, 2011)

bit over budget but what do you guys think of the cosair 800d


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 13, 2011)

NZXT Phantom Red Full Tower Case | Ebuyer.com

I want this one, Nzxt Phantom Red


----------

